
“Error driven” software development - z3t4
http://webtigerteam.com/johan/en/blog/error_driven_development.htm
======
PaulHoule
An amazingly high percentage of the effort in coding goes into error handling,
particularly if you think of error handling as an afterthought.

------
blainesch
This is as much an alternative to writing tests as brakes are an alternative
to a drivers license.

